# The Bluegrass/Newgrass/Gospel/Folksie Thread



## WHATFG (Dec 31, 2014)

So I wanted to start a thread for some roots music...old time stuff... There are so many great musicians out there that play 4,5,6 and 8 stringed instruments and I just love playing and listening to it.





this kid can pick guitar!


----------



## WHATFG (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Doobius1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Awesome stuff. Hee Haw! These 3 brothers are amazing too


----------



## WHATFG (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 24, 2015)

The music comes in around 1:10...


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## EvlMunkee (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 27, 2015)

Love Miz Jewell. Got her on a couple of my playlists. Thx!


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 27, 2015)

The uke fits. The songs may not be bluegrass, but the spirit is.


----------



## Choo (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Choo (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 31, 2015)

Lord of the pretty fly for a white guy.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 31, 2015)

Not exactly newgrass, but this brother/sister combo do a cover of a song from the movie 'Boyhood' and, besides good voices, if you watch till the end, you'll see they're pretty decent musicians, too.

http://www.wimp.com/singcamera/


----------



## Choo (Feb 1, 2015)

Cowboy Kahlil said:


> Not exactly newgrass, but this brother/sister combo do a cover of a song from the movie 'Boyhood' and, besides good voices, if you watch till the end, you'll see they're pretty decent musicians, too.
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/singcamera/


That was refreshing. Those kids are good together.


----------



## WHATFG (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 20, 2015)

Wavels said:


>


REALLY like that David Grisman group!


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Feb 27, 2015)

These guys are playing our bluegrass festival this year...I'm so excited to see them!


----------



## Enots (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (May 21, 2015)

These guys are playing my festival in 2 weeks!!!


----------

